# Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?



## Newbie01 (3. August 2010)

Bestimmt hat jemand von euch schon mal einen Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System angeboten. Wie ist es da mit der Schwimmblase ? Muss die zerstochen werden oder läßt man die ganz ?


----------



## dreamdiver (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Hi,


habe schon mehrfach mit Köfi am Patternostersystem geangelt (is ja nen alter Hut u ganz bestimmt nicht von den Amis erfunden!!!) u kann dir sagen das es ganz darauf ankommt wie der Köfi spielen soll.
Soll er von oben nach unten schwimmen lässt du die schwimmblase ganz, sticht du sie auf sinkt der fisch u kommt bei zug nach oben.
Sicherlich duftet nen verletzer Köfi besser aber er büsst seine narürlichen schwimmeigenschaften ein.|kopfkrat

 Werds nachher am Wasser mal auspropieren!

Alles Gute is nie beisammen u nur der Köder im Wasser fängt!


----------



## Newbie01 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Wie sieht dein Paternoster-System aus ? Grundblei am Seitenarm, dahinter der Köfi am Vorfach und dann langsam über den Grund schleifen ? Doch nicht etwa ein Paternoster wie es beim Meeresangeln verwendet wird, oder ?


----------



## JonasH (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Also wenn ich mit totem Köfi am DS fische, dann ist die Schwimmblase immer zerstochen. Das ganze findet dann einfach mit mehr Bewegung statt als mit Gummi-DS-Ködern, die ja schon von alleine in der Strömung tanzen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*



dreamdiver schrieb:


> habe schon mehrfach mit Köfi am Patternostersystem geangelt (is ja nen alter Hut u ganz bestimmt nicht von den Amis erfunden!!!)



Der Unterschied kann je nachdem wie man das eine oder andere System fischt aber größer oder kleiner Ausfallen. Die Montage ist natürlich schon sehr ähnlich.

Klassisch-Paternoster:
Der Köder wird an einem Seitenarm befestigt und normal angeködert, das Blei ist fest an die Schnur geknotet. Geführt wird das ganze i.d.R an straffer Schnur mit Pilkbewegungen, d.h durch ein Auf- und Ab der Rute, bei dem sich das Blei immer wieder vom Grund löst und auf diesen Aufschlägt.

Klassisch Dropshot:
Der Köder wird mit der Lippe oder dem Nacken angeködert, es kommen u.a diverse Finessehaken zum Einsatz (Standout, Offset, WideGap), die mit dem Palomarknoten direkt auf die Schnur geknotet werden und das Blei ist mittels speziellem Clip nur auf die Schnur geklemmt. Geführt wird das eigentlich ganz anders, nämlich mittels Zucken in die lockere Schnur, bzw. den Schnurbogen - das Blei bleibt am Grund liegen.

So jedenfalls "nach Lehrbuch" - natürlich gibt es je nach Individualität der Angler diverse Vermischungen der beiden Montagen und Arten der Köderführung, aber DS macht imho hauptsächlich die Köderführung aus - und auch wenn das vielleicht nichts gänzlich Neues ist und auch schon vor 100 Jahren Leute darauf gekommen sein könnten, propagiert wird diese Art der Köderführung hier eigentlich erst seit dem das DS populär wurde.
Ich pers. halte auch nix von DS mit Seitenarm, weil man die ganze Geschichte ja eigentlich mehr oder weniger mit Slack Line fischt, ein Seitenarm würde sich dabei vertüddeln.


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

mit DS habe ich mich nie wirklich befasst, was ist eine slack line ( tante g wirft da recht eigenartige, angelfremde Dinge aus)
Danke und Gruß A.


----------



## vermesser (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Ich nehme an, er meint durchgehende Schnur ohne Seitenarm.

Funktionieren tut das auch noch ganz anders und einfach und hunderpro hechsicher...

Von oben nach unten: Wirbel, Stahlvorfach...darauf zwei Gummistopper, Perle, eingeschlaufter Öhrhaken, Perle, zwei Gummistopper und dann unten eine Wirbel fürs Blei...wenn der Haken entsprechend gewählt wird, kann man damit sogar je nach Bedarf Gummifisch, toten Köfi oder früher sogar lebenden Köfi als noch erlaubt fischen...

Der Haken ist durch die Gummistopper variabel in der Höhe, das Blei ist fest und wenn man das Stahlvorfach lang genug wählt, kann man von Grund bis 1 m über Grund alles abdecken...

Diese Montage kannte ich allerdings echt, bevor ich Drop Shot je gehört hab und funktionieren tut sie auch...wie man sie nennt ;+;+ ??


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Von oben nach unten: Wirbel, Stahlvorfach...darauf zwei Gummistopper, Perle, eingeschlaufter Öhrhaken, Perle, zwei Gummistopper und dann unten eine Wirbel fürs Blei...



Also solange du noch dabei bist deinen Weihnachtsbaum mit unnötigem Tünnef zu schmücken tut es auch das hier (man bemerke das Blei ist auch hier auf der Schnur verstellbar ).

P.S: Denglischer Ausrutscher, |rotwerden "Slack Line" = Durchhängende Schnur - hat sich irgendwie bei mir festgefressen...


----------



## vermesser (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also solange du noch dabei bist deinen Weihnachtsbaum mit unnötigem Tünnef zu schmücken tut es auch das hier (man bemerke das Blei ist auch hier auf der Schnur verstellbar ).



Welcher Teil meines Systems ist unnötig? Vielleicht gehts ja einfacher. Einzig die Perlen kann man weglassen, aber sie erleichtern das Drehen des Hakens um die Schnur wenn nötig.


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Sieh Link, ich meine die ganzen Perlen, Stopper, Wirbel.

Vorteil ist auch, daß man bei obigem System eine Sollbruchstelle hat, falls sich das Blei festsetzt (und die Verbindung zwischen Blei und Haken ist getarnt, wenn man denn etwas darauf gibt).


----------



## vermesser (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Ach so, ja gut...stimmt. Danke.

Zu der Zeit, als mein System erfunden wurde, gab es noch keine Stand-Off Haken und keine Bleie mit diesen Ösen...das Grundprinzip ist ja das gleiche.


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

danke
Gruß A.


----------



## Torsten (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Hallo, mich  würd mal interessieren, wie ihe  DS fischt?

Ich selber fische DS Haken mit Quetschhülsen,wie bekomme ich denn dann ein Köfi am Haken?

MfG Torsten


----------



## vermesser (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Durch`n Nacken oder Kopf anködern und zupfen oder in der Strömung spielen lassen.

Keine Angst vor großen Haken. Für Hechte darfs durchaus ein 2/0 oder 3/0 er Haken sein...


----------



## dreamdiver (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Das Paternostersystem,


wird so genannt weil ein Paternoster eigentlich ein altes Fahrstuhlsystem ist. Vieleicht schon mal in alten Filmen gesehen-da steigen die Leute quasi bei laufender fahrt ein u aus.
Es spielt jetz keine rolle ob der Haken direkt auf der Hauptschnur geknotet wird oder am mehr o weniger langem Seitenarm gefischt wird!!!

Ich persönlich wähle das Blei so aus das es zum Grund passt-
das heisst schlanke o so genannte Drop-Shot-Bleie (nehme immer wesentlich kotengüntigere Olivenbleie!!!) nimmt mann wenn der Grund steinig ist ansosten kannst auch ne alte Mutter zur Beschwerung bzw zur Köderkontrolle nehmen.
Selbst fische ich gern mit flourcarbonvorfach so 1,5 lang mit einfacher Sringerschlaufe!!! Nix schnurbruch wegen falschem Knoten o den Knoten vor dem zusammen ziehen feucht machen u was es da sonst noch für umstände gibt! 
Zur Schnur (Hauptschnur) würde ich dir immer monofile empfehlen so in Stärrken zwischen 16 u bei kapitalen Zandern auch gern mal 30 schnur.
Selbst Ostseeangler auf Dorsch kennen dieses System schon sehr lange u die Fänge sprechen für sich!!!
Mann muss nicht jeder abgewandelden Montage bzw deren führung nen neuen namem geben.
Angle seid mehr als 20 Jahren erfolgreich mit dieser Montage u damals war von Drop-Shot noch keine Rede!

Fazit: Probieren geht über studieren!!!


----------



## Torsten (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Keine Angst vor großen Haken. Für Hechte darfs durchaus ein 2/0 oder 3/0 er Haken sein... 

^^^^^^^^^^^
Ich nutze nur diese Haken bei DS mit gummis

außer wenn ich DS mit Tauwurm fische dann wähle ich einen kleineren Haken.

ich bedanke mich für den Tipp,werd ich mal ausprobieren

MfG Tosten


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*



dreamdiver schrieb:


> Es spielt jetz keine rolle ob der Haken direkt auf der Hauptschnur geknotet wird oder am mehr o weniger langem Seitenarm gefischt wird!!!



Das spielt imo sehr wohl eine Rolle, weil ein Seitenarm das ganze Köderspiel verändert.
Mit Seitenarm ist das ein Paternoster-System, wie du es vielleicht schon seit zig Jahren fischt, mit Pilkbewegungen wie beim Dorschangeln.
Dropshot wird aber anders gefischt und deswegen ist es nicht das Selbe, selbst wenn sich die Montage ähnelt. Ein Gummiwurm, der über leichte Zitter- und Zuckbewegungen in die schlaffe Schnur animiert wird sieht eben ganz anders aus, als einer, den man wie ein Fahrstuhl rauf und runter juckelt. Und dabei würde mich ein Seitenarm stören, sieht dann eben nicht so aus wie geplant, auch wenn es sicher seine Fische fängt und evtl. die Bissverwertung bei Strömung etwas besser ist.


----------



## dreamdiver (3. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

Selbstverständlich,

aber lassen wir nicht alle unsere Köder in der Abdrift spielen?

Selbst wenn du deinen Köder nur langsam uber Grund schleifen lässt ist das ganz bestimmt keine Neuerfindung!!!

War alles schon mal da u wird jetzt nur unter neuem Namen nochmal ordentlich Teuer verkauft!


----------



## Newbie01 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch am Drop-Shot-System: Schwimmblase zerstechen?*

@dreamdiver: Stimmt schon, aber die Angelindustrie muß ja auch irgendwie Geld verdienen  
Mal im Ernst: Ich habe mir neulich eine Angelzeitschrift abonniert und ziemlich schnell beschlossen das ABO wieder abzubestellen. Jeder 2te Artikel strotzt nur so vor Werbung für angeblich ultimative Köder und die meisten sog. "Tips" von sog. "Angel-Experten" sind absolut sinnfrei und dienen offensichtlich nur dazu die 80 Seiten zu füllen. 

Was das Angeln mit dem Drop-Shot-System bzw. der Paternoster-Montage betrifft, wurden hier einige interessante Ideen gepostet. Danke dafür. #6 Werde sicherlich demnächst mal die Buhnenköpfe am Rhein mit totem Köfi oder DS-Gummis abklappern.


----------

